# 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

Drivergear list part number 7L0 071 151 666 which is great but no pics. I go to dealer to inquire and he pulls out the same DriverGear magazine that I had. (so much for dealer resources)
Anybody order them yet? Any pics? 
Universal bars are about half the cost of VW's but if they look integrated it may be worth it. BTW none of the aftermarket (Thule-Yakima-Inno) companies list 07s yet.
Thanks!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_BTW none of the aftermarket (Thule-Yakima-Inno) companies list 07s yet.


I have not checked on the Yakima and Thule accessories recently but I know I have seen them on Porsche's with the same roof bars. If you need something quickly you may want to order parts as if you had a Porsche. It also may be worth wile to look at the Porsche accessory catalogue. 
Good Luck!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (v10tdiguy)*

Did that and the bars are different. 07s have a wide curved top that is lower in the inside edge than outside (sloped inward) and shaped like an air‧foil. Porsches' have an almost square shape that is flat on top and parallel to the roof. They are also about 7-8mm narrower.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

I'm pretty sure the new Touareg x-bars are available immediately from the parts depot if you order them. They are silver in color similar to the Cayenne in this fashion but they are not as low profile as the Cayenne version. You are correct in the shape of the new roof rails being larger than the Cayenne and the new Touareg x-bars are designed to fit. They are nice but I think the end caps (cosmetic covers hiding the rail fasteners) are not very secure (plastic pin hinge arrangement) for going through car washes but if you wash by hand as you should they should stay on.







Bottom line they are likely the best x-bars for your Touareg but are more expensive than most so hopefully you can work a deal on them to save a few $$.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Did that and the bars are different. 07s have a wide curved top that is lower in the inside edge than outside (sloped inward) and shaped like an air¡Efoil. Porsches' have an almost square shape that is flat on top and parallel to the roof. They are also about 7-8mm narrower.


Sounds like the faq's will need a new thread for the "07" rack info.
Did you try the Yakima attachment for the raised roof rail? They do not show the "07" Touareg but they do show the attach point being the same for the Cayenne and the Passat. The product number is 00118. There may be enough flexibility in the design of this part that would allow it's use on the Touareg rails.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 7:47 AM 11-20-2006_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (v10tdiguy)*

My solution since VW Dealer said the Vertical racks for 07s were special order only and subject to no return...not going to buy something sight unseen.
Modified Inno's IN-SR towers to fit wider 07 rail. The contact points are just plastic so a little work with a Dremel and "new-custom" roof rails!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

Very nice job orttaug! Looks great and is much lower profile than the OEM. I wish I would have seen yours prior to my purchase








May I ask what you actually needed to modify with the dremel to make them work.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (V10)*

Wow how to explain...
In the picture you see the silver cover but under that is the working part. 
It had a curved plastic piece covered in rubber with a radius that was too small for the Treg. Also on the outside edge there was a vertical plastic part that made the whole mount too narrow. I cut this part back about 7-8mm (max that could be cut before hitting metal). I removed the rubber and then I changed the radius of the "mount" to match the Treg leaving the pins the held the rubber insulator.
Luckily I was able to leave the rubber unchanged and remounted it on the shortened pins that hold it in place. Since the roof rails are almost flat on the bottom the metal clamp of the tower worked just fine with a little persuasion to change shape. I also had to modify the cover to match the 7-8mm I removed from the vertical portion of the mount. See the vertical part right next to the rail? This used to continue straight up from the line near the very bottom of the cover.
I cut the cross bars to as short as I could and replaced the caps.
Done!
I am thinking I am going to modify the cross bars to further lower the box by putting a ‘drop’ in them of about 20-25mm. This will be a right angle drop right inside the rails at the towers…there is a vertical surface on the towers that is not shown in any of the pics. I hope this will make the cross bars look like the come out of the bottom of the towers. I will post pics if I do that…might be a Turkey Day project to keep me out of the kitchen


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

Does anyone know if the track in th roof for the 2007 racks is the same as 2005/6 ? In other words can you put the 2005 racks on a 2007 and vice versa ?


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (SUVA)*

The 2007 has rails the run front to back on the roof of the Treg, so I don't think the old style is interchangeable.
I will take some pics of the cross bars tomorrow and post them up for you.


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (SoftballBud31)*

Was at dealers today in Portland, OR they have 07's with old style roof rails without the roof raks and with new style rails. Both were new V6's so not a V6-V8 issue.

Do you have the option on this???
BT


----------



## Yager99 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

Looks cool man


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (bt-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_Was at dealers today in Portland, OR they have 07's with old style roof rails without the roof raks and with new style rails. Both were new V6's so not a V6-V8 issue.

Do you have the option on this???
BT


If it does not have the vertical rails, then the old style racks will work. The VW Accessory part number for the black racks is 7L0-071-126-A-041 (retail price $403.73), and the silver racks are part number 7L0-071-126-A-666 (retail price $568.79).
If you have the vertical rails, the accessory set of cross bars is part number 7L0-071-151-666 (retail price $361.63).


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (SoftballBud31)*

Here are some pictures of the new cross rails for the Touraegs with the vertical bars on the roof.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (SoftballBud31)*

Thanks! From what I can tell they would sit really high over the vertical bars/roof. With a little work I saved some money and got a better look.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

Here are some installed shots of the VW racks. I installed them myself in about five minutes.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (SoftballBud31)*

SoftballBud31,
Great pic's! Are the VW crossbars shown in your images lockable?
I noticed that the ones in orttauq's solution are lockable.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (v10tdiguy)*

They do not have a key like the previous racks, they are torqued into place with a tool included with the kit. The torque wrench is basically an allen head screw.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Thanks! From what I can tell they would sit really high over the vertical bars/roof. With a little work I saved some money and got a better look.

*I totally agree with you and like your look of the modified bars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif However, I'm hoping that there will be less wind noise with the Packasport riding higher over the roof. On our 2004 V10 we used the Cayenne bars which are low profile and there was always tons of noise with the narrow gap between the roof and the bottom of the Packasport. I have already noticed with the new VW bars positioned in the similar location as the Cayenne bar were on my 04 that there is less wind noise. I'll be putting the Packasport on in a few weeks to prepare for a trip to Ft. Lauderdale for Christmas. I'll report back what I find regarding the noise issue.*







Happy Turkey Day to Everyone


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (V10)*

I have had less wind noise with the box on the 'custom' bars on the 07 than the box on my 04 with the sliding rails. I tried moving and shifting it around with no luck...this is kinda what motivated me to get the box as close to the roof as possible.
E_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

*The New VW x-bars are quiet as far as comparing with the stock OEM spoiler/roof racks supplied with the 04 Touaregs. If you look at the photos above you will see some little downward facing strips that seem to break the air stream and may help reduce the noise. I'm not sure of this but they may be there to hold tie-downs from sliding. My Packasport does funnel more air under it than I'd like and the smaller the gap the faster the air accelerates and created quite a bit of wind noise...we'll see if there is any difference. Also, my Packasport covers the complete roof, this is the one that is used on Suburbans but it is wonderful for our trips to Ft. Lauderdale and Colorado when traveling with our very large Great Pyrenees Pups.*


_Modified by V10 at 5:38 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

The crossbars stand to high on the touareg. I am going to look into replacing the new rails with the old style. Anyone know if this can be done?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_The crossbars stand to high on the touareg. I am going to look into replacing the new rails with the old style. Anyone know if this can be done?

I don't see why you could not do this. You may need to buy the older guide rails that bolt to the roof as I am not sure if the new rails attach to the roof directly or to the guide rail. If you want to trade I may be willing to trade your new rails for my old silver bars. I removed the bars when the vehicle was new so they are in great condition.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Get the thule aero bars.I like mine and they have no wind noise whatsoever.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1245826 


_Modified by Devoman at 10:26 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## Kayode (Sep 21, 2006)

Softballbud31 seems to work at a VW dealership (or owns one!). Sorry if thats already been established but I just picked up the new style 2007 vertical roof rails for my 2004 V8. It seems as if I need additional items for an install since they don't appear to fit directly on the existing channels. Any ideas as to what else i'll be needing? The roof rail part No. is 7L6 860 025 STY.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Kayode)*

Guys maybe a stupid question but anyhow here goes :
Why the change to these "ski type" roof racks ?
I use my old racks for surfboards etc and now with these you need a conversion before it seems to fit ?
Will it take a higher load ?
The manual says 100 kg max as i wanted to put a rooftent on mine but that would not have been a good idea as I weigh 110 myself before the wife and the tent.
Any ideas about the positive side of things ?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*

Personally I like the rails.If you will look at my posts I was one of the guys who first started using these porsche rails.I hate wind noise and the old racks did not have the supplies then either for what everyone needed.I also do a lot of surfing but that surfboad rack from VW.No way.I like my thule setup.I have no noise and I dont have to worry about hearing a whistle everytime i start driving the car.Also I dont have to worry about adjusting it everytime to the rear of the car when I am done with the racks.To much trouble for me as I use these alot.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Kayode)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kayode* »_Softballbud31 seems to work at a VW dealership (or owns one!). Sorry if thats already been established but I just picked up the new style 2007 vertical roof rails for my 2004 V8. It seems as if I need additional items for an install since they don't appear to fit directly on the existing channels. Any ideas as to what else i'll be needing? The roof rail part No. is 7L6 860 025 STY.

You are correct, I am a Parts Manager for a VW Dealership. 
As for the vertical rails, sorry I won't be much help there. Looking at the parts catalog, it does not appear to be much to it. By that, I mean not a lot of parts. I can provide some pictures from ETKa if that will help. I double checked to make sure there was no difference in roof panels and there are not. The only difference I see is in the channels and that only appears to ba a color difference.
Can you tell me what problem you are running into? I can try to help you out.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Devoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devoman* »_Personally I like the rails.If you will look at my posts I was one of the guys who first started using these porsche rails.

I assume you did the install yourself, was it easy to do? I know some people will want to convert from the old style racks to the new verticle rails.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_
Will it take a higher load ?
The manual says 100 kg max as i wanted to put a rooftent on mine but that would not have been a good idea as I weigh 110 myself before the wife and the tent.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

According to the installation guide, the load restrictions state "MAX 75kg/165lbs".


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*

Very easy to do.You have three feet for each rail and you will see three holes on the inside of the rail.Screws go in there into the rail and bolt onto the feet that sit inside the rail itself.The feet set into the rails but some do not because these are porsche rails.The system will fir the Touareg though.The VW rails I have not looked at yet but it only really takes up to 30 min at the most to put these on.
I will have to see the VW rails and what they come with to see how these work but it would not suprise me if they are practicly the same.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Devoman)*

Here is a post from earlier.Note that this post is a couple years old and I do not have this vehicle any more.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1245826 
Here is where I was starting to get them.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1211300 
These post are from 2004 so things could have change but I think if they did it is not very much.


----------



## Kayode (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*

I think I can authoritatively tell you that the roof rails in the 2007 treg *ARE NOT* the same as the Cayanne, both in appearance and fit. The vertical rails do not seem to fit the existing roof channels on the older tregs. I discovered that when you try to fit the rail it overlaps the existing channel and appears as if you're trying to put another channel over the existing one making it impossible to flush with the roof. I tried removing the channel but then you get an opening on the roof between the front end of the rail and the rear end. This is because the rails do not run the entire lenght of the roof (unlike the channels) and are only secured to the roof in the front (once) and rear (twice) The channel part number is 7L6 860 182G ORD for the Chrome-Aluminium. Color will be the least of the problems you'll encounter when trying to make this change. My guess is that the roof channels have been modified for the vertical rails. I cannot confirm this but I CAN confirm that the vertical rails ARE NOT a direct fit to the existing channels. I guess I can count on you to figure this out and tell us what exactly is needed for a complete fit. Those ETKA pics will surely help.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Kayode)*

The cayenne and Touareg rails were never the same.Even though they are the same in some ways cosmetically they would not do this as they would lose money.But everyone knows this.If you look in my previous post and click on the extra sites I posted you will see that this has already been found years ago.I was pretty much the one who started doing this with the rails.The thing with the new rails is that these are new so a look see as to how the parts look will determine how they are put on and I bet they are similar but with a few differant details to seperate the rails from each company.It took VW to make this part available for a few years and all they had to do was do it from the begining.That is why most resorted to the cayenne rails such as myself.I could bet the system probably has got 2 feet in each rail to mount them down.


----------



## Kayode (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (Devoman)*

Ok, point noted - but that doesn't solve the issue of getting the vertical Touareg rails that were made for the Touareg to fit on a Touareg that was originally fitted with the horizontal rails. We're not talking Cayanne here. I have these rails, and Im pretty sure there are many other folks out there that would end up in getting the original Touareg rails that would just love to know how to get them fitted properly. You're right about the two feet but cosmetically the Cayanne and Touareg rails are miles apart. The fit is completely different. The only thing I think they have in common is the fact that they're both vertically fitted. Be reminded though that the vertical rails have been around in Europe for quite a while and were offered alongside (as an option to) the horizontal rails. I'm just trying to put a Touareg rail on a Touareg!


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Kayode)*

So the 07 are now different.Can anyone clarify this?TREGingnCO
_Modified by Devoman at 3:19 PM 11-30-2006_


_Modified by Devoman at 3:20 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (Devoman)*

Yes, they are different than the Porsche and different than all previous year Tregs. On the 07 there are 3 covers on the inside of the vertical rails that may, just maybe, cover inverted bolts that attach in the 'slots' found on all previous years...like a t-head bolt that slides into the slot openings same as the feet of the original cross bars. 
That would be too easy tho...


_Modified by orttauq at 1:35 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

I know that these two vehicle are different and I do know when you use a cayenne rail on the Touareg the cayenne rail are about a half in shorter.kayode I think was tallking about a Touareg rail on a Touareg and I think we all know that since VW has been working on these the last couple of years in Europe I would think everyone would want to get those instead of the Cayenne roof rails now.What I was asking was is there a difference in the Touareg year 2004 to 2006 and are the rails now made differently in the 07 and on.I had thought that they would leave this the same and it should fit on all model year Touaregs.


----------



## Kayode (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (Devoman)*

The '04 to '06 channels are the same if fitted with horizontal rails. From model year 2007 the channels appear to be different if fitted with vertical rails. When fitting the new (2007) vertical roof rails on previous model years if appears that one would also need to change the roof channels. I'd appreciate it if softballbud31 could confirm this since he's the spare parts manager. I have the 2007 vertical rails and am trying to install on a 2004 V8 - its not happening since they can't seem to fit on the existing channels.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Kayode)*

Here are the part number listings from a 2007 model and a 2004 model. It appears the channels are the same. Only difference is black or silver aluminum.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_Here are the part number listings from a 2007 model and a 2004 model. It appears the channels are the same. Only difference is black or silver aluminum.

Thanks for your help with this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When do you think ETKA will include the parts for the 2008 facelifted Touareg?
Thanks!


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Thanks for your help with this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When do you think ETKA will include the parts for the 2008 facelifted Touareg?
Thanks!

Really hard to say. Usually we see the update a month or so before the actual arrival date.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_Really hard to say. Usually we see the update a month or so before the actual arrival date.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

Ok, so if the channels are the same on 04-07, then what is the part number for the 07 Vertical rails? I have a customer with an 06 V10 who wants to fit the new-style 07 vertical rails to his car, and it sounds like the channels are not an issue.
Thanks.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwbora1)*


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*

Thanks for providing the part info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbora1* »_Ok, so if the channels are the same on 04-07, then what is the part number for the 07 Vertical rails?

The info kindly provided by SofballBud31 above should answer your question. Please let us know how this works out after it is complete.
Good luck!


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 7:58 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## Kayode (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (v10tdiguy)*

OK!!!! You guys are right and i'm wrong! The channels *ARE* the same. I guess I just didn't try hard enough. Getting the parts as listed will provide a 'near' perfect fit. Near perfect because inorder for me to get a 'descent' flush with the roof in the rear of the rail
I had to trim the rubber gasket (No. 3 on the ETKA parts diagram as provided by SoftballBud31) on the underside so it could sit in the groove of the channel and not overlap. I havn't been able to get the rear of the rail to flush properly because of this. But believe me, this time around I did try! Remember to get item 6 on the ETKA parts diagram - it appears as if it comes with item 1 but it doesn't. I didn't get it but I will. Its just a cosmetic cover to fill the void on the channel between the front and rear of the rail. Regardless of this minor hitch and the omission it looks beautiful!


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (SoftballBud31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoftballBud31* »_
According to the installation guide, the load restrictions state "MAX 75kg/165lbs".

Thanks for that. So that is even worse ?
Why do they even bother then ?
2 Surfboards and that is that ?








Anybody got a "mod" that I can fit a rooftop tent ?


----------



## GWS (Dec 1, 2006)

How much does all of this cost?


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*racks*

Wow...If they are only made to hold just about 2 surfboards I am glad I have my Cayenne rails.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

Follow-up to setting the Inno box lower, about 20-25mm above roof and just a couple of mm forward of the antenna.
Took the square bars and put a couple of 90 deg bends to lower them about 60mm. Also cut the bars to not protrude past the clamps and then closed in the resultant opening to give a real clean look. Lastly cleaned up the mounting hardware by attaching the box directly to the crossbars.
Only downside is that can't open sunroof in vent but did not really use it that way anyway.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

I just installed a set of new ('07) vertical roof bars on my '04 Treg yesterday evening and I agree with what was said above: the existing channels can be used as they are, but you do need to modify the rubber pads / gaskets between the existing channels and the actual vertical roof bar supports, and this as well on the front side as on the rear side. You have to remove part of the protrusion of these gaskets that is supposed to fit inside the channel: these protrusions are too long and if not 'shortened' sit partly on the front/rear end cap of the channel, making it impossible for the vertical roof bars to mount properly / seamlessly on the roof/channel. As these protrusions are also made of rubber (as the rest of the gasket) this can be easily done with a cutter or a good pair of scissors.
I would also advise NOT to use the 'built in' system to rotate the inverted T-bolts when the roof bar is properly positioned on the channels, it's much easier to just remove these t-bolts from the roof bar assembly, insert and rotate them 90 degrees in the channels, align their position with the holes in the roof bar assembly and put the assembly in position. Then just tighten the 3 bolts and install the small covers and all is done! Oh yes, you need a screw driver with a 12 point (triple square) M8 bit...








These are the parts I ordered:
Description Part Number Qty
Left
Roof Rail - Brilliant Chrome (1) 7L6 860 025 STY	1
Cover Strip (6) 7L6 860 227 8Z8	1
Screw M8x30 (2) N 911 177 01 3
Cover (front) - Brilliant Chrome (7)	7L6 860 145 8Z8	1
Cover (center) - Brilliant Chrome (9)	7L6 860 147 8Z8	1
Cover (rear) - Brilliant Chrome (11)	7L6 860 149 8Z8	1
Right
Roof Rail - Brilliant Chrome (1) 7L6 860 026 STY	1
Cover Strip (6) 7L6 860 227 8Z8	1
Screw M8x30 (2) N 911 177 01 3
Cover (front) - Brilliant Chrome (7)	7L6 860 146 8Z8	1
Cover (center) - Brilliant Chrome (9)	7L6 860 148 8Z8	1
Cover (rear) - Brilliant Chrome (11)	7L6 860 150 8Z8	1


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 8:57 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (orttauq)*

Hello all, 
Quick question about the 07' style silver roof rails.
Are they in fact installed/included on all 2007 Touaregs ?
The 07' update brochure states that they are but I'm confused because I have seen 07's with no roof rails....and the Dealer has no idea.
Anyone ?


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (BassMiesterNJ)*

bump


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (BassMiesterNJ)*

I believe it an option, not standard equipment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (BassMiesterNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassMiesterNJ* »_Hello all, 
Quick question about the 07' style silver roof rails.
Are they in fact installed/included on all 2007 Touaregs ?
The 07' update brochure states that they are but I'm confused because I have seen 07's with no roof rails....and the Dealer has no idea.
Anyone ?

The literature probably means that the tracks (also called rails) that are mounted flush to the roof are what is standard on all Touaregs. I don't believe that all Touaregs come with the rack or cross bars anymore as standard equipment.


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (spockcat)*

From the 2007 US Touareg Key Change Points - brochure insert:
*"Silver Roof Rails - We've thought this car down to the details. The Silver roof rails now come standard on all models, adding a little bit of extra height and style."*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 07 Roof Rack Cross Bars (BassMiesterNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassMiesterNJ* »_From the 2007 US Touareg Key Change Points - brochure insert:
*"Silver Roof Rails - We've thought this car down to the details. The Silver roof rails now come standard on all models, adding a little bit of extra height and style."*

The text does make it sound like all Touaregs come with silver roof racks based on the "extra height and style" verbiage. But I suspect they mean the rails themselves, not the racks. 
Either way, if you buy a 2007, make sure you get the promised equipment.


----------

